# C02 options



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

My mind is frazzled I have less then a month till I move... I need help/ideas. Lol.

My tank is a 5gal (18x9x6 I think) its the DoAqua

Would I be able to get away with the Fluval mini pressurised C02? What other options are there? I am all for the DIY but this time I need the aesthetics to get my boyfriend hooked before I get tank fever and need more.

I'm cheap, but I like to balance cheap and quality. However, I'm not sold on having a big C02 tank quite yet either. I don't know a whole lot, but I do worry about tank explosion. Plus I love that the Fluval mini can hang on the back.

I have lots of time on my hands so I have time to put into the tanks. So if there is an effective DIY yeast based C02 build that isnt bulky. But again this time (unfortunate for my wallet) aesthetics do matter a bit this time. So maybe if I could paint whatever it comes in black to hide the contents or whatever that would be great. 

I have no idea what plants I will be having. I'm making this interactive for my BF so we are going to look through the Ada books and attempt a recreation with personal flare.

Sorry if I'm all over. Lol. Thank you in advance.

I am also needing an internal filter option (that isnt bulky. Im ok with concealing with plants. or even a canister filter option that works for smaller nano tanks. In the end it just has to be quiet and not break the bank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CO2 is not a combustible gas so you don't have to worry about that. But it is pressurized. Even the yeast based bottles can explode since it's compressed when it expands. The pressure just isn't as great. The Fluval mini has just as much pressure just not as much volume.

If you want to do it right I would consider a small regulator and a 5 lb tank. It would save you a lot of grief and money. The small Fluval setup is going to cost you a lot of money in refills in the long run.

For small filters I am running a Tom Rapids canister that hangs on the ADA tank. Works just fine but I would have liked more flow and should have gotten the Eheim 2011.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

The pressure build up is what I was referring to.
I have the nutrafin I think I was reading it normally has no issue or very little? I can't remember it was quite a while ago. But that stays with my moms tank...

I have been looking around and my only issue is getting to get the tanks filled. I'm going to be in a village, I don't drive, and my friend doesn't always get the van. =\ Closest town is 45min walk away. I'm totally OK walking that, but would that be safe carting around a tank full of C02 along the road in the hot summer? ><

Going to check Goderich as well at least my BFs mom works there. ><

So if no luck I may be stuck with DIY yeast base or Fluval mini. >< I didn't even think of driver availability. At least until I get a liscense and some form of transportation of my own.

I'll check that filter out I think I saw one on Big Als. 
I'll look up the eheim 2011 as well.

Thanks for the info. Hopefully I can make the 5lbs tank happen.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem with the tank in hot weather. But I wouldn't walk it. 5 lb tank is 5 lbs of CO2. The tank itself isn't that light. But they use CO2 for welding so you'll be perfectly safe in the heat. 

They won't let you take a tank on the bus though. Actually you aren't supposedly to have it inside a vehicle either, but not all of us have pickup trucks. Ideally they should be transported vertically outside the cab.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Im not concerned with weight. I'm a pack mule in this sense. Lol. 

Lol only bus I have is the van. No bus services until London and Kitchner I believe. I'm in the white bean capital. XD 

O: I could ask my boyfriends father as he is a welder.

Oh uhm then maybe his mom is out because of his son and the position they are in in their life. She has a van so... He does have a car but I'm sure more C02 has gone through that thing... Lol.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If he's a welder he can fill the CO2 for you no problem.


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hey, I think we have the same tank!
Joining the discussion 'cause I'm having similar duobts.


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

You mentioned DIY CO2? Try a citric acid baking soda mix. You can buy a kit off ebay/amazon for around $20-30. You'll just need a recipe and two 2L bottles.
I've read citric acid creates a much more steady output of CO2 and is easier to predict and control, as compared to yeast which depends on various factors. It's just as cheap and should last as long as yeast does. There is also a vinegar baking soda mix as well, but I heard it's quite volatile.

I plan on testing citric acid in my 5g soon, so I can update you on my own thoughts and experiences in a couple of weeks.
Another alternative that I believe was mentioned is using paintball CO2. Not as cheap as DIY, but a very solid option.

Cheers 

Edit: Here is some good reading about DIY Citric Acid. Conclusions are on page 4, but the discussion goes on well past that.
Trying out Citric acid and Baking soda CO2 - The Planted Tank Forum


----------



## vince82 (Feb 11, 2016)

On DIY, I've done sugar+yeast (sugar in jelly, yeast mixed with water on top) for a long while with great success.. A few explosions aside  
But I cannot consider that now 'cause mine sits in my office this time... were explosions are not welcome


----------



## MDT (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Vince, I used DIY yeast before too. I actually didnt like it because of the fluctuations. I was also living in a basement at that time so keeping it warm to generate CO2 was difficult and it created a lot of problems. However I am really hopeful of citric acid and I will be posting my results here after several weeks. However that URL I posted above is very very useful if anyone is considering citric acid.


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

have you looked into paintball system? for your small tank a paintball system would work. much more consistent than a DIY setup and it doesn't look bad.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

You need to decide on plants before you go for co2 because you will need good light which is going to cost a lot more than co2 system. If your plant doesn't need high light than you don't really need co2 system. 

I dunno what kind filter do you have, HOP isn't best for co2 tank. (The co2 diffuser should replace directly below the waterfall if use with hop filter.) However since your tank is 5 gallon tank, you probably only need to run 1 bubble every 5 to 6 sec for high demanding plants such as dwarf baby tear and dwarf hair grass. (10 to 30 sec if your plant doesn't require high co2.)

Fluval co2 88 is more than enough and I believe the kit is about 100 dollars. (I remember King ED sell 3 refill cartridge pack some where around 35 dollars.) . The stock 88g cartridge should last you 3 to 4 months. (Again depends on bubble counts.) If you buy the HYDRA AQUATICS CO2 Paintball adapter online (ebay or amazon.), you can use the fluval co2 88 regulator with paintball tank, 1 20oz paintball co2 most likely going to last a year in your case. I am running 1 bubble per second and 20oz paintball tank can last me about 2 months. (Badland paintball near Sapperton station sell the 20oz tank about 35 dollars with 8 dollar fill up.)

The downside of using regulator without solenoid is that you will have to adjust the bubble count everyday and fluval co2 88 regulator isn't the most sensitive one it may take a while to get desired bubble count.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

My aquatek mini has been working well for over a year, 20 0z paintball lasts about 2 or moe months and I am not storing a large rank.however, 5 pound tank is more cost effective than paintball tanks, which, in turn, are way more cost effective than fluval minis. If I got a great price on the fluval mini, I woul use up the three cartridges and then convert with the hydra adapter.


you might want to determine 
Lighting and plants first and then deciding what your co2 needs are.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Hammer said:


> My aquatek mini has been working well for over a year, 20 0z paintball lasts about 2 or moe months and I am not storing a large rank.however, 5 pound tank is more cost effective than paintball tanks, which, in turn, are way more cost effective than fluval minis. If I got a great price on the fluval mini, I woul use up the three cartridges and then convert with the hydra adapter.
> 
> you might want to determine
> Lighting and plants first and then deciding what your co2 needs are.


Hammer where did you buy the aquatek mini? ordered from Amazon/Ebay?


----------

